# Seguimento Brasil - 2011



## Cristian (6 Jan 2011 às 04:27)

*Chuvas intensas no Brasil Resultado até agora: 473 ocorrências.*
_
As chuvas aqui no Brasil, estão de forma intensa, atingindo principalmente a região sudeste do brasil nos estados de São Paulo, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro e Espírito Santo._

Tais chuvas, infelizmente provocaram até agora a morte de 30 pessoas e mais de 473 ocorrências entre as regiões sul, sudeste, norte, e nordeste do Brasil. Além que outros 7,8 milhões de pessoas entre 1.211 municípios estão desabrigados. Dentre estes, o maior número de ocorrências ocorrem nos estados de Minas Gerais, Espírito Santo, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina, Rio Grande do Sul, Acre, Alagoas, Pernambuco e Bahia. Com destaque no Rio de Janeiro onde foram registrados 316 ocorrências somente em Niterói. 






Transbordamento de córrego em São Paulo devido à chuva!





Nuvens Carregadas.

Imagens acima fonte: Nelson Antonie / De olho no tempo - com informações do portal último segundo e portal de olho no tempo.


As chuvas vem de forma extremamente carregadas, e durante a tarde as cumulus nimbus se formam rapidamente e ganham muita "força" em poucas horas. Ontem à tarde foi registrado um núcleo de chuva aqui em minha cidade Cotia e nas cidades vizinhas também. Cheguei até tirar algumas fotos na hora em que vi nuvens carregadas.  *Só aqui em minha região nos 4 primeiros dias do ano já foram registrados 78,1 mm.* 
Os dados de chuva de ontem dia 05, e de hoje eu ainda não tenho, pois não tive como ver pois a chuva não parou desde à noite de ontem.





Cumulus Nimbus 3 horas antes da chuva.





45 minutos antes da chuva.











As imagens acima são de minha autoria.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

Isso está complicado aí no Brasil

Obrigado por partilhares essas imagens connosco


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

é pena a chuva estar a causar fortes danos, porque belos senários esses, boas fotos, e aquela das nuvens bem escuras e carregadas em cima da cidade ta brutal


----------



## Cristian (7 Jan 2011 às 05:20)

*Enquanto a chuva se concentra principalmente na região sudeste do Brasil, uma onda de seca "ataca" a região sul.*

Ontem dia 06, as chuvas continuaram por aqui na região sudeste, só complementando a informação do post anterior até agora eu já registrei 81 mm. Mas li hoje na internet a respeito de um outro problema meteorológico aqui no Brasil, uma "onda de seca" no estado do Rio Grande do Sul.





Imagem acima fonte: Portal Agrovalor.

Essa seca, já esta afetando diretamente a região, tanto na agricultura como no cotidiano também, talvez uma das possíveis causas desta onda de seca é devido ao fenômeno meteorológico La Ninã, que está resfriando as temperaturas do oceano abaixo da média e fazendo com que as regiões mais ao norte recebam mais chuva do que no sul.

Quem preferir se aprofundar no assunto pode ler mais no portal agrovalor, no endereço abaixo:

http://www.agrovalor.com.br/2010/in...ntent&view=article&id=501&catid=69&Itemid=154


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2011 às 13:34)

*Deslizamentos e chuvas fortes fazem vítimas no Rio*

As chuvas, o deslizamentos de terras e o desabamento de edifícios provocaram pelo menos 14 mortos no estado brasileiro do Rio de Janeiro. Há regiões isoladas e sem energia eléctrica. 
De acordo com o jornal O Globo, nesta madrugada o Corpo de Bombeiros de Nova Friburgo contabilizou sete mortos. Sessenta homens da defesa civil estão a trabalhar no resgate de vítimas. Foi declarado o estado de calamidade pública na cidade, onde não há electricidade e as ruas estão inundadas. Na terça-feira, o desabamento de um prédio marcou duas pessoas e feriu outras duas também em Nova Friburgo.
Também em Teresópolis deverá ser declarado o estado de emergência. A situação é semelhante à de Nova Friburgo: não há electricidade e vários bairros estão isolados. Pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram em Teresópolis.

Fonte: DN

*SP: moradores de Franco da Rocha são resgatados por bombeiros*

Pela segunda madrugada seguida, a população do município de Franco da Rocha, distante 45 km da cidade de São Paulo, enfrenta problemas com enchentes. A região central foi totalmente inundada pela vasão da Represa Paiva Castro, que não pôde conter a cheia do Rio Juqueri. O nível da água atingiu cerca de 88 centímetros, segundo o coordenador da Defesa Civil municipal, Donizete Bernardo. Cerca de 35 famílias ficaram ilhadas. 
Essas famílias estão sendo retiradas de suas casas nesta quarta-feira (12) pelas equipes do Corpo de Bombeiros com a ajuda de embarcações. Os telefones fixos não funcionam, o comércio não abriu, os prédios que abrigam as repartições públicas municipais também foram alagados e as vias continuam intransitáveis desde segunda-feira. 
A Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) informou que, por causa dos alagamentos, a circulação de trens foi interrompida no trecho entre Caieiras e Franco da Rocha, na Linha 7-Rubi, que liga a Estação da Luz à Estação Morato Coelho. Foi acionado o Plano Paese, de oferta gratuita de transporte com ônibus, mas na região central esses veículos também não conseguem rodar. 
Apesar desse quadro, a prefeitura informou que a situação vem sendo monitorada. Um alerta sobre a vasão da represa foi emitido. O município tem cerca de 117 mil habitantes. Não houve nenhum caso de desabamento ou deslizamento de terra e também não há registro de feridos. 
De acordo com a Companhia de Saneamento Básico do Estado de São Paulo (Sabesp), a abertura das comportas é feita gradualmente, obedecendo ao nível de segurança máximo para evitar um rompimento da barragem cujos efeitos seriam ainda muito piores. 

Fonte: Abril.com


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

*Chuvadas provocam mais de cem mortos no Estado do Rio de Janeiro*

Derrocadas e inundações fizeram mais de uma centena de mortos no Estado do Rio de Janeiro. O número de vítimas deverá aumentar à medida que as equipas de socorro chegam a novas localidades atingidas. O governador do Estado enviou helicópteros para auxiliar nos salvamentos. Teresópolis, a localidade mais atingida, já declarou o estado de emergência. Chuvas torrenciais atingem também fortemente os estados de São Paulo e de Minas Gerais, tendo já causado um número indeterminado de mortes.

RTP


fatoeverdadeNews


fatoeverdadeNews

*Outros vídeos de* *Nova Friburgo* aqui


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

*Mais de 200 mortos no Estado do Rio de Janeiro*




As fortes chuvas que atingiram hoje, quarta-feira, o Estado do Rio de Janeiro causaram pelo menos 237 mortos. As cidades mais afectadas são Teresópolis, Nova Friburgo e Petrópolis. Equipas de salvamento tentam resgatar os desaparecidos nos deslizamentos.
Entre os desaparecidos estão quatro bombeiros. Morreram quando tentavam resgatar as vítimas no município de Nova Friburgo, cerca de 160 km a nordeste da capital do Estado. A área mais atingida é Teresópolis, que fica a cerca de 100 quilómetros a norte do Rio de Janeiro. Nesta região, a tempestade já ceifou 122 vidas e obrigou cerca de mil pessoas a abandonar as casas. Há vários bairros isolados e a cidade está sem luz eléctrica. A situação é de tal maneira caótica que o presidente da Câmara reuniu-se com os seus vereadores à luz das velas. "Esta é a maior catástrofe na história da cidade", disse Jorge Mário Sedlacek, em entrevista a uma estação de TV local da Globo. 
As chuvas também estão a afectar gravemente a cidade de Nova Friburgo e de Petrópolis - a maior cidade da região, com mais de 300 mil habitantes. Um rio transbordou e as inundações levaram casas e carros. "Vivo aqui há 25 anos e nunca vi nada como isto", disse ao jornal "Folha de S. Paulo" Manoel Sobrinho. A maioria das pessoas salvou-se subindo às árvores.
A tragédia do Rio de Janeiro ocorre dois dias após a ocorrida em São Paulo, onde morreram pelo menos 14 pessoas. Perto de 900 pessoas estão a trabalhar nas operações de resgate, tendo o Governo regional pedido a ajuda de todos os helicópteros, incluindo os da Polícia Civil e Militar, com o objectivo de transportar as equipas de bombeiros para as áreas mais afectadas.

Fonte: JN


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

*Passa de 260 o número de mortos na região serrana do Rio de Janeiro*

O  número de mortos em consequência das fortes chuvas que atingiram a região serrana do Estado do Rio de Janeiro desde a tarde de terça-feira (11) já passa de 260. Só no município de Teresópolis, foram 130 mortes, segundo o coronel Flávio Castro, da Defesa Civil da cidade. Em Nova Friburgo, segundo a Secretaria Estadual de Defesa Civil, são 107 mortos. Em Petrópolis foram confirmados 27 mortes, segundo a prefeitura local, segundo informações, mais de 30 pessoas ainda continuam desaparecidas naquela região.
- Esse é o maior desastre de toda a história de Teresópolis. O número de vítimas pode aumentar. Nossa maior dificuldade é a questão do acesso. Várias pontes e barreira caíram. Nosso helicóptero já conseguiu resgatar algumas famílias. Espero conseguir continuar nosso trabalho na parte da manhã. Ao todo, são mil homens trabalhando, entre bombeiros, e agentes da Defesa Civil do estado e do município.
Em Petrópolis, as mortes ocorreram nas localidades Ponte Vermelha, Gentil, Madame Machado e Brejal, de acordo com o último boletim divulgado pela Secretaria de Saúde e Defesa Civil do Estado. As autoridades acreditam que o número de óbitos na cidade pode passar dos 40. Várias localidades da cidade foram atingidas pela enxurrada que desceu do município vizinho de Teresópolis, que decretou estado de calamidade pública.
A situação é bem crítica nas localidades Madame Machado e Vale Cuiabá, no distrito de Itaipava. Os bombeiros enfrentam dificuldades em chegar a esses locais devido aos deslizamentos de terra. O mau tempo também dificulta o acesso de helicópteros.
Segundo a Defesa Civil, choveu 134 milímetros durante a madrugada, na região dos distritos de Itaipava e na Posse. A água que desceu do município de Teresópolis fez com que o nível da água do Rio Santo Antônio subisse mais de dois metros além do nível normal. 
Em Teresópolis, 960 pessoas estão desabrigadas e 1.280 desalojadas. Segundo a prefeitura, as mortes na cidade ocorreram nas localidades de Poço dos Peixes, Fazenda da Paz (bairro Posse), Granja Florestal,no Parque do Embuí, Barra do Embuí, Vale Feliz, Jardim Serrano, Caleme e em Bonsucesso, na zona rural do município.
(...) O fornecimento de energia em Nova Friburgo está interrompido em todo o município. As subestações Thadeu Aor e Conselheiro Paulino estão inundadas e Julius Arp não pode ser religada por questões de segurança, impossibilitando o restabelecimento imediato do fornecimento de energia à cidade. De acordo com a Energisa, empresa responsável pela distribuição em Nova Friburgo, a situação é de alerta máximo e está mobilizada, inclusive com reforço de equipes extras, para resolver os problemas relacionados ao fornecimento de eletricidade. Ainda segundo a empresa, as ruas da cidade, assim como as rodovias de acesso ao município, estão interditadas o que atrapalha o transporte das equipes aos locais que apresentam problemas. 
(...) A concessionária que administra a rodovia RJ-116, que liga os municípios de Itaboraí, Nova Friburgo e Macuco, informou que a estrada tem mais de 20 pontos com queda de barreiras. Há locais onde o asfalto cedeu, abrindo crateras.

Fonte: R7 Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

*Jornal da Record 12/01/11*


RickBRvideo


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

*As fotos da tragédia na Região Serrana do Rio (as fotos são das agências Estado e Globo)*


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2011 às 11:23)

*Desastre no estado do Rio de Janeiro matou 336 pessoas*



> A região serrana do estado brasileiro do Rio de Janeiro está desdea madrugada de quarta-feira debaixo de fortes chuvadas. A intempérie e os deslizamentos de terra já provocaram 336 vítimas mortais em três cidades.
> 
> Segundo os jornais O Globo e Folha de São Paulo e o site G1.com, Nova Friburgo e Teresópolis são as cidades mais afectadas. Na primeira morreram pelo menos 155 pessoas, na segunda 146. Em Petrópolis faleceram 35. Mais de mil socorristas estão a trabalhar no resgate das vítimas atingidas pelo desastre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2011 às 12:43)

Os trabalhos de resgate de sobreviventes tem sido uma constante corrida contra o tempo:




http://fotos.territorioeldorado.lim...-IGREJA-E-LAMA-00.htm?pPosicaoFoto=6#carousel


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2011 às 12:52)

Um vídeo de um salvamento de uma senhora:


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2011 às 13:06)

Mais uns videos do temporal:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2011 às 13:12)

A grande precipitação que se fez sentir saturou os solos e provocou Fluxos de detritos (debris flows) e escoadas lamacentas (mud flows), com isto toda a camada de Solo arável e Regolito são arrastadas para a base da vertente, para mais que a continuação das chuvas lidifica por completo o solo e elimina por completo a coesão entre as partículas de argila. Nem a vegetação é capaz de a parar e acaba claro por ser arrastada também. Pode-se ver nas imagens que as vertentes ficam apenas com a rocha mãe presente, como que nuas. A acumulação sedimentar é tão grande e tão irregular que tem tempo e é capas de formar meandros nas zonas mais planas das bases. 

Simplesmente Impressionante!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2011 às 01:11)

Brasil: Número de mortos sobe para 509 na maior tragédia climática do país

13 de Janeiro de 2011, 23:24

São Paulo, Brasil, 13 jan (Lusa) - As fortes chuvas que fustigam a região Sudeste do Brasil já fizeram pelo menos 509 mortos, na maior tragédia climática da história do Brasil, segundo balanços oficiais hoje divulgados.

Na região serrana do estado do Rio de Janeiro, uma das mais afetadas pelas fortes chuvas, já foram recolhidos mais de 470 mortos nas cidades de Nova Friburgo, Teresópolis, Petrópolis, São José do Vale do Rio Preto e Sumidouro.

O número de mortes está a aumentar à medida que as equipas de resgate chegam às áreas completamente isoladas.

Fonte:
Sapo Noticias
http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/11984575.html


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 03:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Brasil: Número de mortos sobe para 509 na maior tragédia climática do país



No comment...


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2011 às 16:22)

*Chuvas atingem também Minas Gerais, onde já morreram 16 pessoas*



> As chuvas que provocaram o maior desastre natural do Brasil, com mais de 500 mortos na região serrana do Rio de Janeiro, atingem também o Estado de Minas Gerais, onde 16 pessoas morreram desde o início do ano na sequência dos temporais.
> 
> De acordo com o último balanço da Defesa Civil de Minas Gerais hoje divulgado, 124 cidades foram afectadas pelas chuvas e 71 já decretaram estado de emergência.
> 
> ...



in: JN


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2011 às 19:00)

Alguns vídeos do que se passou/passa no Brasil:






_(Este vídeo só contêm imagens)_

Uma pequena galeria de imagens do JN:
Ver aqui


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Neste momento existem várias células de instabilidade, bastante activas, um pouco por todo o estado do Rio de Janeiro. Também o sul do Espírito Santo e o sudeste de Minas Gerais estão agora a ser fustigadas por temporais.
É agora nesta altura do dia (final da tarde) que a acumulação de calor favorece o desenvolvimento de nuvens convectivas que podem provocar aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, pontualmente muito fortes, naqueles três estados.

iMapWeather

EMERGÊNCIA NO BRASIL: De olho no tempo

Download do aplicativo MPE aqui (*ficheiro executável seguro*)

GoogleMaps

Imagens SatÉlite para Rio de Janeiro - RJ


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

*Imprensa francesa acusa urbanização anárquica como responsável pela tragédia no Rio*

Tanto Le Monde quanto Libération deste sábado trazem a mesma análise. Os dois jornais ressaltam que o número de mortos da pior catástrofe natural do Brasil continua a crescer a cada dia, assim como a polêmica sobre a responsabilidade pela tragédia. A construção de casas em áreas de risco e a falta de uma política de prevenção são as principais responsáveis pelo grande número de mortos, segundo os jornais franceses.
A correspondente de Libération no Brasil escreve que essa catástrofe, que é uma verdadeira prova de fogo para a presidente Dilma Rousseff, não foi só natural. Essa foi uma tragédia anunciada, afirma o jornal. As chuvas que caem na região serrana do Rio desde a última terça-feira são realmente excepcionais, explica Libé. Mas fazendo um paralelo com as também excepcionais inundações na Austrália, que deixaram 14 mortos, o jornal de esquerda diz que o Brasil não tem nenhuma desculpa para dizer que foi surpreendido pelas chuvas, que sempre acontecem nesta época do ano. Citando um especialista, o artigo lembra que as inundações são freqüentes no país e que o governo brasileiro tem dinheiro para tentar evitá-las.
O jornal lembra que a ocupação urbana de áreas de risco já tinha sido apontada como responsável pelas mortes no deslizamento de Niterói, em abril do ano passado. “Apesar das tragédias freqüentes, o Estado brasileiro continua investindo mais para consertar os estragos do que para tentar prevenir as inundações. Somente 13% dos 355 milhões de euros liberados esta semana pela nova presidente do país serão destinados à prevenção”, lamenta a conclusão do artigo.
Le Monde, no entanto, considera que o debate sobre as responsabilidades por essa catástrofe é relativamente pequeno no Brasil. Segundo o jornal liberal, a principal crítica veio do exterior. “Este drama é inaceitável”, afirma Debarati Guha-Sapir, um especialista da Organização Mundial da Saúde, ao Le Monde. Ele diz que as mais de 500 vítimas na região serrana do Rio morreram porque “não existe nenhuma vontade política para impedir a repetição anual desses dramas no Brasil”.

rfi português


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2011 às 18:17)

Várias cidades na Região Sul de Minas Gerais estão inundadas:

[ame="http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Noticias/0,,GIM1411426-7823-VARIAS+CIDADES+NA+REGIAO+SUL+DE+MINAS+GERAIS+ESTAO+INUNDADAS,00.html"]Globo VÃ­deos - VIDEO - VÃ¡rias cidades na RegiÃ£o Sul de Minas Gerais estÃ£o inundadas@@AMEPARAM@@midiaId=1411426&amp;autoStart@@AMEPARAM@@1411426[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Falta de controle e planejamento é motivo para repetição de tragédias 

[ame="http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Noticias/0,,GIM1410265-7823-ESPECIALISTAS+EXPLICAM+OS+MOTIVOS+DAS+TRAGEDIAS+SEGUIDAS+NO+RIO,00.html"]Globo VÃ­deos - VIDEO - Especialistas explicam os motivos das tragÃ©dias seguidas no Rio@@AMEPARAM@@midiaId=1410265&amp;autoStart@@AMEPARAM@@1410265[/ame]


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Já passa dos 660...






"A Secretaria de Estado de Saúde e Defesa Civil do Rio de Janeiro já confirmou a morte a 668 brasileiros. É este o último balanço das vítimas fatais das cheias e deslizamentos de terras que, nos últimos dias, têm atingido várias cidades no Brasil.

As enxurradas atingiram sete municípios no estado do Rio de Janeiro, onde já foi decretado o estado de calamidade pública.

Nova Friburgo continua a ser a cidade a registar mais vítimas, com 314 até ao momento. Segue-se Teresópolis, com 277. Em Petrópolis, o número de mortos já ultrapassou a meia centena. Regista agora 58 vítimas. Sumidouro conta com 19 mortes.

Para além destes quatro municípios, Bom Jardim, São José do Vale do Rio Preto e Areal foram também afectados pelas enxurradas.

Hoje está prevista a visita dos ministros brasileiros da Defesa, Integração Nacional e Justiça aos locais mais devastados pelo temporal, numa tentativa de acompanharem de perto as acções em curso de ajuda aos moradores da Região Serrana do Rio de Janeiro. " *RR*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

Uma boa galeria com as cheias no Brasil.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/01/landslides_in_brazil.html


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

> *Mais duas cidades do Rio de Janeiro decretam estado de emergência*
> 
> 
> Mais duas cidades do Rio de Janeiro decretaram o estado de emergência - Bom Jesus do Itabapoana e Santo António de Pádua, somando-se a outros sete municípios em que já foi reconhecida calamidade pública devido às chuvas.
> ...



Destak


----------



## Kuiper (29 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

Hey Cristian
muito boas as fotos.
(desconsiderando tragédias estragos etc etc.. tempestade me encanta)


----------



## fcechini (20 Fev 2011 às 02:14)

Triste , topico esta desatualizado

Oficialmente - 905 mortos 

http://noticias.r7.com/rio-de-janei...s-na-regiao-serrana-chega-a-905-20110217.html


----------



## fcechini (20 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

*Re: Apresentações*

Bom Dia , meu nome é Felipe Cecchinni ( sim , ascendencia Italiana  ) , Sou Brasileiro e moro no Estado de Mato Grosso , dentro da area da Amazonia Brasileira.
Tenho 17 anos e conheci o forum atraves do site de busca Google.
Moro em um municipio enorme , com area de  15 959,328 km²
Médias da cidade onde moro








Possui dos tipos de clima , Equatorial quente úmido ao norte , e tropical com estação seca ao sul , Precipitação anual de 2.250mm, com intensidade máxima em janeiro, fevereiro e março. Temperatura média anual de 24ºC. Sendo que a maior temperatura registrada oficialmente é de 40ºC e menor mínima oficial 0ºC. Devido a atuação de massa polar atlântica que entra através da cordilheira dos andes, a temperatura sofre quedas bruscas durante os meses de Abril á setembro , chegando á valores próximos ou abaixo de 10ºC durante pelo menos 7 vezes ao ano . ( fenomeno de friagem ) . No dia 18 de julho de 1975 ,durante a forte massa de ar polar as minimas alcançaram 0ºC , e houve geada. Nos ultimos anos , as temperaturas minimas recordes tem ficado na casa dos 9ºC

Ps : Ja choveu 300mm des de quinta feira ^^ 

Obrigado pela oportunidade de participar do fórum


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2011 às 00:48)

S.Paulo, 27.02.2011


Quando chove no Brasil, chove: no dia 27 de Fevereiro um dilúvio abateu-se sobre São Paulo, inundando
o estádio do Morumbi. A beleza de 70 mm de chuva que atingiram a cidade em duas horas são visíveis no vídeo.


----------



## Pixie (12 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

http://g1.globo.com/brasil/noticia/2011/03/inpe-monitora-formacao-de-ciclone-no-litoral-do-sudeste-brasileiro.html

Alguém tem info sobre isto?
Tenho a minha cunhada lá!


----------



## henriquebh (13 Mar 2011 às 15:38)

Pixie disse:


> http://g1.globo.com/brasil/noticia/2011/03/inpe-monitora-formacao-de-ciclone-no-litoral-do-sudeste-brasileiro.html
> 
> Alguém tem info sobre isto?
> Tenho a minha cunhada lá!



Um possível furacão categoria 1-2 em alto-mar na quarta/quinta.Perto do Espírito Santo.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2011 às 22:27)




----------



## ct5iul (18 Mar 2011 às 10:55)

BRASÍLIA 
O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) emitiu alerta para os efeitos de 
um furacão de características híbridas, com ventos de mais de 120 quilômetros por hora, que se formou no Atlântico e está a 110 quilômetros da costa brasileira. Batizado de Arani ("tempo furioso", em tupi-guarani), o fenômeno, segundo o órgão, só representa ameaça a embarcações e aviões que façam rota na altura do Cabo de São Tomé, litoral do Rio, pois se desloca para o oceano, a sudeste. Nos próximos dias, deve atingir águas internacionais e o monitoramento caberá à África do Sul. 

O Inmet informou que autoridades brasileiras, como a Marinha, já tomaram providências para evitar o tráfego na área - mais precisamente, a 22 graus de latitude sul e 34 graus de longitude oeste. A classificação foi feita com a ajuda de órgãos americanos de monitoramento de furacões. A meteorologista Morgana Almeida, da equipe do instituto, diz que não há risco de a tendência se inverter, trazendo prejuízos ao continente. 

Arani começou a se formar na quarta-feira passada, a partir de um ciclone extra-tropical que provocou tempestades na Bahia, Espírito Santo, Norte e Leste de Minas. Ele se afastou do litoral e ganhou mais força, adquirindo as características de um furacão híbrido. Trata-se de uma formação diferente das que costumam devastar o Caribe e o Atlântico Norte, pois, em vez de um sistema independente, que se alimenta do aquecimento das águas do mar, está associado a um ciclone, que se originou de uma frente fria. 

Fonte da Globo http://oglobo.globo.com


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

*CPTEC (Centro de Previsão de Tempo e Estudos Climáticos):*

Campanha científica para investigar nuvens quentes começará em Fortaleza

Mais informações teclando aqui


----------



## F_R (24 Abr 2011 às 19:48)

> Número de mortos de temporal no Brasil sobe para 12
> Pelo menos 12 pessoas morreram e um total de 23 cidades brasileiras encontra-se em alerta de emergência no estado do Rio Grande do Sul, Brasil, devido à forte tempestade que atinge a zona desde a madrugada de sábado.
> 
> 
> ...



link da noticia


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

*Inundações no Rio de Janeiro*

De acordo com o Centro de Operações da Prefeitura, *durante um período de quatro horas choveu o equivalente a 200mm, volume normalmente estimado para chuvas de 40 dias.* O temporal, que se concentrou na região Norte da cidade, começou por volta das 20:00 locais (00:00 em Lisboa) de segunda-feira e às 21:30 o município do Rio foi colocado em "estado de alerta", o terceiro numa escala de quatro.
No Centro, a Praça da Bandeira foi alagada e carros foram arrastados pela enxurrada. Um homem foi encontrado morto no local, aparentemente por afogamento. A Defesa Civil informou ter recebido 78 chamadas durante o temporal, sendo 41 por motivo de inundação.

DN


----------



## fcechini (5 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

Brasil Congelando !! 

-7.8ºC = Urupema - SC 






MÍNIMAS HOJE – RIO GRANDE DO SUL

*-3,1°C Santa Rosa – Ilson (PWS)*
-2,8°C Vacaria
-2,6°C Farroupilha – Vicentina (PWS)
-2,1°C Canela – Castelinho (PWS)
-1,5°C São Marcos (PWS)
-1,2°C Bagé (Convencional)
-1,1°C Lagoa Vermelha
-1,1°C Santa Maria
-1,0°C Bom Jesus
-1,0°C Quaraí
-0,7°C Passo Fundo
-0,7°C São José dos Ausentes
-0,1°C Bagé (Automática)
0,3°C Erechim
0,3°C Palmeira das Missões
0,3°C Soledade
0,4°C Bento Gonçalves
0,4°C Dom Pedrito
0,4°C Jaguarão
0,5°C Alegrete
0,7°C São Gabriel
0,9ºC Pelotas (CPPMet)
1,0°C Cruz Alta
1,2°C Canela
1,2°C Santana do Livramento
1,3°C Santa Vitória do Palmar
1,5°C Santiago
1,9°C Chuí
1,9°C Farroupilha (PWS)
1,9°C Santa Rosa
2,0°C Uruguaiana
2,2°C Santo Augusto
2,4°C Frederico Westphalen
2,5°C Rio Pardo
2,9°C Camaquã
3,2°C Rio Grande
3,2°C São Borja
3,7°C Caçapava do Sul
4,3°C Canguçu
4,3°C Encruzilhada do Sul
4,3°C Pelotas (Embrapa)
5,1°C São Leopoldo (PWS)
5,2°C Porto Alegre
5,3°C Torres
7,5°C Mostardas
8,0°C Tramandaí

MÍNIMAS HOJE – SANTA CATARINA

*-7,9°C Urupema*
-5,7°C São Joaquim-Cetrejo
-3,4°C Caçador
-3,3°C São Joaquim-Colônia Cotia
-2,9°C Monte Castelo
-2,6°C Joaçaba
-2,1°C Campo Belo do Sul
-2,1°C Major Vieira
-1,8°C Rio das Antas
-1,6°C Curitibanos
-1,4°C Abdon Batista
-1,2°C Papanduva
-1,1°C Celso Ramos
-0,9°C Morro da Igreja
-0,8°C Porto União
-0,7°C São Joaquim (Aut)
-0,2°C Joaçaba
0,2°C Rio do Campo
0,4°C Canoinhas
0,4°C Irineópolis
0,7°C São Bento do Sul
0,8°C Concórdia
0,9°C Ituporanga
1,1°C Itaiópolis
1,2°C Três Barras
1,3°C Rio Negrinho
1,8°C Lebon Régis
2,1°C São Miguel do Oeste
2,5°C Campo Alegre
2,9°C Lontras
3,6°C Jacinto Machado
3,6°C Xanxerê
3,8°C Araranguá
4,0°C Criciúma
4,5°C Meleiro
4,5°C Timbé do Sul
4,5°C Urussanga
4,7°C Novo Horizonte
5,0°C Itapoá
5,1°C São Francisco do Sul
5,1°C Turvo
5,2°C Dionísio Cerqueira
5,7°C Indaial
5,9°C Florianópolis - Epagri
5,9°C Massaranduba
6,1°C Itajaí
6,5°C Florianópolis-São José
7,5°C Joinville (PWS)
7,8°C Santo Amaro da Imperatriz (PWS)
8,2°C Laguna

Fonte: Inmet, Embrapa, Wunderground.com
Lista elaborada por Vinícius Henrique Lucyrio de Lima , www.meteobrasil.com.br

Algumas fotos de Urupema





































E o Brasil Bate a argentina em termos de frio Hoje


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2011 às 01:53)

Primeira neve de 2011 no sul do Brasil 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUarc61-FR4"]YouTube        - ‪Neve em SÃ£o Joaquim - Snow Valley‬&rlm;[/ame]

saojoaquimonline

*ESPECIAL - Onda de frio de fim de Junho:*

Directo da Metsul


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jun 2011 às 12:16)

Aproveitem-na bem .


----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2011 às 13:34)

Que grandes flocos.


----------



## nutas (27 Jul 2011 às 14:41)

*Re: Brasil - Inverno*

ta frio mesmo no sul.


----------



## nutas (27 Jul 2011 às 16:35)

*Nova massa de ar polar avança pelo Brasil nos próximos dias*

até o próximo domingo (31), o frio da madrugada será mais evidente apenas na fronteira do Rio Grande do Sul com o Uruguai. Já a temperatura máxima entra em declínio no Rio Grande do Sul, centro e leste de Santa Catarina, leste e sul do Paraná e sul de São Paulo até o fim de semana. Nos primeiros 10 dias de agosto, a previsão é de um frio intenso e persistente no Sul e no centro e sul de Mato Grosso do Sul. Esperam-se mínimas negativas entre Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul e entre 0°C e 6°C no Paraná e em Mato Grosso do Sul.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2011 às 18:38)

*Vague de chaleur dans le centre du Brésil* 

Une vague de chaleur depuis plusieurs jours le Centre et le Centre-Ouest du Brésil. Cette période de fortes chaleurs est en partie causée par un système anticyclonique qui est resté au dessus des plateaux du Centre et du sud du Brésil. La température la plus chaude a été relevée le 12 septembre avec 40.1°C mesurés à Goias (dans le centre du pays). On a relevé : 40.2°C à Vera Gleba Celeste, 38.7°C à Xavantina, 38.6°C à Conceicao Do Araguaia, 38.5°C à Caxias, 38.1°C à Bacabal, 37.8°C à Floriano.
Les autorités brésiliennes sont particulièrement préoccupées par la baisse du niveau du fleuve Acre, qui est passé de 2.69m à 1.57m. Cette vague de chaleur devrait perdurer sur ces mêmes régions dans les prochains, et elle pourrait même s’étendre au nord du Paraguay et l’Est de la Bolivie.

Fonte: Catastrophes Naturelles


----------



## Pedro Augusto (17 Set 2011 às 19:46)

E a temporada de chuvas se aproxima aqui no Brasil, a expectativa é que no finalzinho desse mês de setembro e começo do mês de outubro os temporais de fim de tarde voltem a atingir o sudeste, centro-oeste e norte do país.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2011 às 00:12)

*Quase 150 mil pessoas desalojadas pelas cheias em Santa Catarina, no sul do Brasil*

Pelo menos 145 mil pessoas foram até ao momento desalojadas pelas fortes cheias que estão a afetar o estado de Santa Catarina (sul do Brasil), referiu a edição on-line do diário Globo. As autoridades locais declararam quatro municípios em "estado de calamidade pública" e 38 em "situação de emergência", num total de 86 cidades afetadas. 
A defesa civil informou que os resgates das populações estão a ser efetuados por helicópteros, enquanto foram mobilizados veículos para transportar águas e alimentos de primeira necessidade em direção às zonas afetadas.

© 2011 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Set 2011 às 15:47)

*Top *10* - As mais frias do dia (24/09):]*

01-SC São Joaquim: 06,7
02-RS São José dos Ausentes: 06,9
03-SC Monte Castelo: 07,0
04-SC Urupema: 07,8
----SC Major Vieira: 07,8
----RS Uruguaiana: 07,8
07-PR General Carneiro: 08,0
08-SC Bom Jardim da Serra: 08,1 
09-SC Papanduva: 08,2
10-SC Três Barras: 08,3 

Dados: Inmet, Epagri 

RS: 02
SC: 07
PR: 01


----------



## Pedro Augusto (16 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Acessem: http://tempoeclimanobrasil.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pedro Augusto (29 Dez 2011 às 12:25)

Temporal se aproximando de Curvelo- MG, a chuva veio acompanhada de ventos fortes e muitos raios.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbiapDxnysE&feature=youtu.be

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbiapDxnysE&feature=youtu.be[/VIDEO]


----------

